# Myka Sport Disc 29 Owners?



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi,
I'm looking to get my wife on one of these for next spring. Any owners have any experiences with this model they could share?
Thanks!


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

I was hoping for some feedback on this too. My wife picked one up today. She changed the saddle and the grips. That's pretty standard in my opinion. She didn't get too many miles on it today because she just had too many things to do, but she loves it so far. It's the overall feel of the bike that has her so happy with it.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

bmf032 said:


> I was hoping for some feedback on this too. My wife picked one up today. She changed the saddle and the grips. That's pretty standard in my opinion. She didn't get too many miles on it today because she just had too many things to do, but she loves it so far. It's the overall feel of the bike that has her so happy with it.


Good to hear! How tall is she and what size frame did she get?


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

She is 5'6" and she bought a medium . The size seems to be good because she is very confident on it.


----------



## cbw (Oct 2, 2011)

bought my gf one a month ago. no complaints so far!

she's 5'2" and got the small


----------



## Footer (Sep 23, 2011)

Based on your comments (5'6" and 5'2"), where do you think a woman 5'4" would fall, small or medium?

Are either of your wives feeling that the center-of-gravity is too high with the 29s?


----------



## cbw (Oct 2, 2011)

Footer said:


> Based on your comments (5'6" and 5'2"), where do you think a woman 5'4" would fall, small or medium?
> 
> Are either of your wives feeling that the center-of-gravity is too high with the 29s?


I would say go with the small. At 5'2" my gf is about the smallest I could see on a small.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry, I haven't been on in awhile. I'd guess a small, but have her test ride it first. My wife loves tIe feel of the 29er. So no issues with the big wheels.


----------



## Mosquito1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Im looking at one of these for my wife as well - thanks for the info!


----------



## Niner Bikes (Dec 9, 2004)

Footer said:


> Based on your comments (5'6" and 5'2"), where do you think a woman 5'4" would fall, small or medium?
> 
> Are either of your wives feeling that the center-of-gravity is too high with the 29s?


Fellows -

It is a misconception that 29ers raise your center of gravity. Properly designed 29ers have similar BB heights to their 26er counterparts.

Riders of either gender often feel more stable on 29, as they are more "in-between" the wheels than they are on a 26. This is particularly applicable to beginners, who appreciate the extra stability and the ease with which the bigger wheels roll over obstacles. 29ers can be confidence inspiring for a rider new to technical handling challenges.

Cheers,
Carla

Niner Bikes


----------



## PedalingSLP (Dec 6, 2011)

I got the small (I'm 5'4" with a 28" inseam) this spring and I've been riding it all season (my first time mountain biking regularly). I tried a bunch of bikes when shopping and the Myka 29er just felt right. That said, I don't do the clipless and I do have some toe rub at times when cornering...and I've caught the upgrade bug and have my eyes on full suspension for next season. I credit my newfound love of the sport to my Myka and a series of awesome womens-only MTB clinics I did over the summer. I think it is a great starter bike.


----------



## Mosquito1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you! Very helpful!


----------



## capcityrdrz (Jan 21, 2012)

anyone have info on bike weight?


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I just purchased a Myka Elite 29er, switched from a 26" GT avalanche. I felt unstable for two rides, maybe because it's just different in so many ways (shorter top tube, bigger wheels) and it was the first ride of the season for me. But now I'm loving it. I can easily clear a steep incline on my regular trail that was really difficult for me on the old bike.

I am tall, bought a large frame. No toe overlap. I will probably change the grips, pedals and maybe tires soon.


----------



## mtnairnc (Mar 27, 2014)

Has anyone done any upgrades to shave weight off their Myka Disc 29er yet?
My wife loves hers but it is abnormally heavy imo.


----------



## mtnairnc (Mar 27, 2014)

mtnairnc said:


> Has anyone done any upgrades to shave weight off their Myka Disc 29er yet?
> My wife loves hers but it is abnormally heavy imo.


Bump


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Rotational weight counts for a lot more than just general weight, so any time you can lighten up wheels and tires it'll make a big difference! Definitely the most bang for your buck... 

I'm not sure what those Myka's are spec'd with, but of course there's always carbon goodies like seat posts, handlebars you can do.


----------



## mtnairnc (Mar 27, 2014)

Bought a bunch of upgrades to drop some quick weight. Some new, some used parts. 
I will weigh before and after to see how well we did.

Easton Carbon seatpost
Mavic Crossmax 29er wheelset
Specialized tubeless captain tires
RockShox Reba SL 100mm
ANSWER Pro Taper 685 XC Trail Riser Bar
Crank Brothers Iodine 2 Stem


----------



## cbw (Oct 2, 2011)

The stock wheelset is like a set of anchors.


----------



## mtnairnc (Mar 27, 2014)

Made some changes that made a really quick difference.

Switched out to the following:

Mavic 29er Crossmax tubeless wheel-set 15mm front. (used from....gasp,,,,eBay for $275)
Specialized tires - Capt. (new, $140 with Stans)
2013 RockShox Reba RLC (used from LBS friend for $250)
Easton Carbon seatpost - cut down 4" of it too. (new $40 price point)
Answer riser bars (new $30 CRC's)
Easton stem (new $40 Price point)

Got us down to 28 lbs even. All the above cost me about $775 after doing some discount and used part shopping. Wife is happy so worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Those are some nice upgrades, especially the fork and wheels/tubeless! Should make it feel like a completely different bikes.

If you ever get around to swapping the cranks...going to something like an SLX crank will probably drop another 3/4 of a pound.


----------

